# Resident Evil 4 on Vista



## DEAFan (May 21, 2007)

Hello 

I need some help. The game keep crashing after I click the "Play" from RE4 menu. My computer is Window Vista. Please explain me clearly with the steps. 
like 1.
2.
3. 
Thanks for your time,
DEAFan


----------



## t4nn3rdblb (May 28, 2007)

well dude... i dont know what to tell you... i might get alot of hate mail for this but vista sucks the bigone unless you have a ridiculously highend pc... most games such as re4 or even oblivion wil be very glitchy or not even compatable at all.
copcoms resident evil ports to the pc are infamous for this... re 2&3 only work on 95 and 98... re 2 plays but the saving format is all messed up (much like oblivion plays on vista) and on re3 all i ever get is splash screens. (much like re4 on vista) it been many years and MANY people complain about re2&3 not worinkg on XP and not even a user has made a lousy pathch... im afraid all is lost for re4 on vista... my solution would be to have both os installed on my computer an dwhenever i want to play XP game i boot to OS2 and vice versa, but dont fret my fellow zombie/plagas hunter. halo2 will be a push in the right direction for vista ports.

peace.

-Tanner


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

1. Go to the Windows Icon on the bottom left, click Help and Support.
2. Click on Search Help and type Program Compatibility.
3. Click on What is Program Compatibility (should be 2.)
4. Follow instructions on how to put RE4 into Windows XP SP2 compatibility mode.


----------



## macca123 (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi everyone, 
im having this identical problem with RE4, however Curiant, when i start the game a message apears saying that the game could not start becuase it could not locate 
d3dx9_30.dll
i know that vista runs Direct x 10 and RE4 is designed for 9 so would u know how i can retro fit or patch dx9 onto vista?

i also tried going to properties and compatability to run it in xp mode but the same message appears.
any thoughts??


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

which laptop do you have? the d3dx is part of the Direct X and I think video


----------



## macca123 (Sep 29, 2007)

Couriant said:


> which laptop do you have? the d3dx is part of the Direct X and I think video


it is a:
Toshiba SATELLITE P200-143
Core2 duo T5500
1024mb+1024mb memory 667mhz / 128mb vram (wotever that means???)
1.66 Ghz
Vista home premium
17" Trubrite TFT screen
bla
bla 
and an Nvidia Geforce 7600 graphics card onboard, 
i know the machine can handle it, i play BF2 smoothly on medium/high overall quality


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

VRAM is your video card. My guess is that your machine has intergrated video, rather than dedicated memory, which means that your main memory (RAM) is being used and may casue problems, especially with Vista.

Also I did not find your model number (the -143) but there is a P200 with an ATI card. The rest had Intel ones.


----------



## macca123 (Sep 29, 2007)

hi, thanks for your time on my issue cuoriant , i had the same problem locating my model (the 143 part) , wierd?!?!

i have resolved the dll thing, i just downloaded the file from the dll index and literally plonked it in the RE4 file and it did the trick,

ATTENTION VISTA USERS :- go to the dll index site and type in the exzact file that is missing and download it.

once downloded do not run the file as it is an application extention and windows tries to find a program to run it from the internet.

instead, simply copy the file (right clicking) and paste into the RE4 root file, (you can get there by right clicking the icon and selecting "open file location") then just launch the game and it should work, 

Note: the game may crash at certain points in the game with the message "game.exe has stopped working and had to close" this can be resolved by going to ubisofts website and downloading a patch for the pc version. 
GOOD LUCK


----------

